#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Όροι Δόμησης: Όροι δόμησης: μέγιστο ύψος και όροφοι/πιλοτή

## vstrap

Σε τοπογραφικό οικοπέδου που συντάχθηκε το 2016 αναφέρεται ως ύψος κτιρίου τα 8μ. και 2 όροφοι και πυλωτή, ενώ σ.δ.=0.40, με βάση την Απόφαση Τ5416/15487/3-1-1969 ΦΕΚ 11/Τ.Δ,/20-1-1969. 
Ερωτήσεις: 
1) Σύμφωνα με το ΝΟΚ Άρθρο 15, για σ.δ. 0,40 το μέγιστο ύψος ανέρχεται σε 10.75μ. Τελικά πρέπει ο σχεδιασμός να γίνει με μέγιστο ύψος 8 ή 10.75μ.;
2) Σχετικά με εκεί που αναφέρεται 2 όροφοι και πυλωτή:
α. Σημαίνει ότι η κατασκευή πυλωτής είναι υποχρεωτική ή προαιρετική; 
β.Οι 2 όροφοι είναι μαζί με το ισόγειο ή εκτός αυτού; (Αν τελικά το μέγιστο ύψος είναι 8μ. και επιτρέπονται 2 όροφοι εκτός του ισογείου, τότε σημαίνει ότι αντί για ισόγειο πρέπει να υπάρχει ημιυπόγειο για να είμαστε εντός των 8μ.)

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

1) Βλ. τις §5.α και §5.β του άρθρου 1 του ΝΟΚ.
Καθότι η απόφαση στην οποία αναφέρεσαι είναι απόφαση νομάρχη, ο ΝΟΚ κατισχύει της απόφασης αυτής.

2) Πιλοτή πού αναφέρεται;
α. Γενικώς, δεν έχω υπόψη μου διατάξεις που να είναι υπχορεωτική η πιλοτή.
β.Αν πάντως γίνεται αναφορά σε 2 ορόφους και πιλοτή, τότε ουσιαστικά επιτρέπεται κτήριο τριών (3) σταθμών, από τις οποίες η πρώτη (ισόγειο) είναι πιλοτή.
Αν δεν κατασκευαστεί πιλοτή τότε επιτρέπονται δύο όροφοι.

----------

